# R. Scott Clark & Me



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

OK, I had to share this. I forgot about this picture until tonight. This was taken at the place we at dinner (the name escapes me). It was hard to keep a conversation going because people kept walking up to Dr. Clark saying: "Aren't you one of those _famous_ theologians at Westminister Seminary!"

He'd then have to stop, smile, and politely autograph the copy of _Covenant, Justification, and Pastoral Ministry_ that it seemed like _everyone_ in Escondido was reading.

Anyhow, we were heading out the door and the woman at the counter mentioned that Scott was a ridiculously good looking man and, if he didn't mind, she'd like a picture. He agreed on condition that I could have a copy for myself:


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2008)

Great picture Rich and an interesting story to go with it. Far be it from me to ever question the veracity of you two but just to be cautious, I'm going to encourage the other members to slip into a pair of these in case you decide to continue this story ---->


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Great picture Rich and an interesting story to go with it. Far be it from me to ever question the veracity of you two but just to be cautious, I'm going to encourage the other members to slip into a pair of these in case you decide to continue this story ---->



Ahem. R. Scott Clark is Dutch Reformed. He doesn't need those to perform a baptism.


----------



## govols (Mar 24, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Great picture Rich and an interesting story to go with it. Far be it from me to ever question the veracity of you two but just to be cautious, I'm going to encourage the other members to slip into a pair of these in case you decide to continue this story ---->


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

...OK, so anyway, we headed to the parking lot and as Dr. Clark was going to his Ferrari, we got into this incredible conversation. He gave me the most excellent argument _ever_ that would definitively demonstrate to any credo-Baptist that their position is untenable. He only made one condition upon sharing it: that I never post it online.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 24, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> ...OK, so anyway, we headed to the parking lot and as Dr. Clark was going to his Ferrari,...


Those royalties must be flowing in.


----------



## caddy (Mar 24, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Great picture Rich and an interesting story to go with it. Far be it from me to ever question the veracity of you two but just to be cautious, I'm going to encourage the other members to slip into a pair of these in case you decide to continue this story ---->


 
With Dr. Clark's freshly waxed head...coupled with those streamlined _evolutionary wadders,_ he should cut through the water...like a knife!


----------



## Poimen (Mar 24, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Ahem. R. Scott Clark is Dutch Reformed.


 
Scott is Reformed but we will never let him be(come) Dutch or even let him think that.


----------



## Seb (Mar 24, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> ...OK, so anyway, we headed to the parking lot and as Dr. Clark was going to his Ferrari, we got into this incredible conversation. He gave me the most excellent argument _ever_ that would definitively demonstrate to any credo-Baptist that their position is untenable. He only made one condition upon sharing it: that I never post it online.



Can you tell us why he won't let you post his argument?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

Seb said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > ...OK, so anyway, we headed to the parking lot and as Dr. Clark was going to his Ferrari, we got into this incredible conversation. He gave me the most excellent argument _ever_ that would definitively demonstrate to any credo-Baptist that their position is untenable. He only made one condition upon sharing it: that I never post it online.
> ...



Because the PuritanBoard is parachurch of course.


----------



## Seb (Mar 24, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell us why he won't let you post his argument?
> ...



Understood.


When I first began *reforming* Dr Clark's article: A Contemporary Reformed Defense of Infant Baptism was instrumental in helping me understand the Reformed view of infant baptism in contrast to the RCC's.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 24, 2008)

Seb said:


> When I first began *reforming* Dr Clark's article: A Contemporary Reformed Defense of Infant Baptism  was instrumental in helping me understand the Reformed view of infant baptism in contrast to the RCC's.



Yeah that is really off topic Steve. Come on, stick with the topic at hand! (  )

So anyway Rich, tell us more about his Ferrari!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2008)

Too bad Dr. Clark is too busy driving his Ferrari to share his theological innovations. BTW, the protective garb above is for something other than water.


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 24, 2008)

That's a good picture!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 24, 2008)

1. Appropriately, the restaurant was "The Brig."

2. My Ferrari is disguised as a 2000 Camry 

3. Rich is too embarrassed to say it but it was to him that people kept coming -- they said, "We've never seen a Marine in San Diego before, may we touch you?"

4. The staff wanted to know if he knew a way to reduce the reflection from my head

5. The baptism argument is so secret I had to erase it from memory lest it fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 24, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> 5. The baptism argument is so secret I had to erase it from memory lest it fall into the wrong hands.



I highly doubt that!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> 1. Appropriately, the restaurant was "The Brig."


That's it! I knew I should have remembered it. Great food.



> 3. Rich is too embarrassed to say it but it was to him that people kept coming -- they said, "We've never seen a Marine in San Diego before, may we touch you?"


This thread was actually very serious until you had to introduce that element of fantasy into the situation.

Thanks again for a great discussion and meal. I'll be in SoCal in early August. Hope to see you again.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 24, 2008)

It would be really cool if any of you guys would be travelling cross country and have a lay over in Indianapolis. I live only a few miles from Indianapolis International. You could spend a day or night then be off. Or if you only have a few hours it would be cool just to meet you famous smart people. 

Maybe some of the glory would rub off on me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> It would be really cool if any of you guys would be travelling cross country and have a lay over in Indianapolis. I live only a few miles from Indianapolis International. You could spend a day or night then be off. Or if you only have a few hours it would be cool just to meet you famous smart people.
> 
> Maybe some of the glory would rub off on me.



I sent you an e-mail Randy. I guess I don't have the correct one but it was the one we IM'd on. I'm planning on stopping in Speedway on the way to VA. I was going to go from Fort Worth to Memphis to Speedway to VA and should be in Speedway around 20 Aug (ish).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 24, 2008)

That is awesome. You spending the night?

I will give you my email addy in a PM.


----------

